# My little Tank :)



## kcamp89 (Jul 6, 2010)

He's winking 









Tank's new boots and jacket!









All toasty!









My whole world!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

LMAO that 2nd to last pic he has a " I wanna do bad things to you " look on his face doesnt look thrilled there LMAO , he is very handsome I love his markings and color


----------



## kcamp89 (Jul 6, 2010)

haha yeah he doesn't look thrilled in that pick, but it was so windy out that day and he would not go outside for anything until I put his suit on him! haha Oh the looks I get when people see him dressed in that! :roll:


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Great outfit!!!


----------



## geo fishtown (Dec 11, 2010)

He looks like ralphies little brother from a Christmas story .classic movie


----------



## pittybull01 (Dec 2, 2009)

he is a good looking dog, and happy as well


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

adorable boy


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

aww he looks great love that face!!!


----------



## Luvum (Nov 11, 2010)

Oh my, I love that last picture. He looks like such a sweetheart!


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

He's so cute!! I wish my boy would wear booties, but he just kind of falls over and looks pathetic, lol. He'll only wear his coat -- BUT IT'S NOT AS COOL AS YOURS.


----------



## Remi (Feb 22, 2010)

I love him!!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

He is definitely a good looking bully boy!He has such a cute face.Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

I wish my pup would wear booties so I dont have to clean the salt off 10 times a day lol. He doesn't look that thrilled to have them, so cute though! lol


----------



## AdrianVall (Dec 16, 2009)

Tank is a good looking boy! Thanks for sharing these pics!


----------



## kcamp89 (Jul 6, 2010)

Yeah Tank is very picky about going outside when it's cold out, so I do whatever I can to get him out that door some days to potty. But its Iowa and it gets cold, he better get used to it


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

OMG, those cheeks! <3 he is a handsome boy!!


----------

